# US officials detail Afghan army attacks on coalition



## Scotth (Feb 1, 2012)

> KABUL, Afghanistan — U.S. defense officials are to tell Congress Wednesday that supposedly friendly Afghanistan security forces have attacked U.S. and coalition troops 45 times since May 2007, for the first time laying out details of attacks that have killed 70 and wounded 110.
> 
> Defense officials say that in most cases the Afghans acted out of personal motivation and were not controlled by insurgent groups.
> 
> ...


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/46216385/ns/world_news-south_and_central_asia/#.TylFSvmqj0U

This should fuel the lets get out of Afghanistan crowd.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 1, 2012)

Scotth said:


> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/46216385/ns/world_news-south_and_central_asia/#.TylFSvmqj0U
> 
> This should fuel the lets get out of Afghanistan crowd.


Rightfully so.


----------



## Etype (Feb 1, 2012)

_Defense officials say that in most cases the Afghans acted out of personal motivation_

Contrary to popular belief, evolution still has a lot of work to do in Afghanistan- socially and mentally. The Taliban is not unique in its disregard for human life, it's the same people just playing for the other team. Taliban or GIRoA, they are wired the same and neither one is right. Look at Karzai- so many Americans die for both his country and him specifically with no thanks in sight, yet he condemns us as a whole when we do something he doesn't approve him. Afghans want money and power. The Taliban has intimidation and poppies, GIRoA has ANSF and US taxpayer dollars.


----------

